# Paramount Model Number Designations



## hopkintonbike (Oct 6, 2019)

Maybe this has been discussed on the forum before, but I took a look at the archives and saw no thread on the subject. Starting in 1970 and running through to 1979 and particularly as it applies to the Men's road models, but less consistently for the racer/track model, the ladies models and the tandems, a "-9" designation is shown after the model number, such as P-13-9 or P-15-9, can anyone tell me if there is a reason for the "9"?


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 6, 2019)

The use of the -x supplements to the model numbers started in 1959 and were used to indicate which type of hub should be used in models where different hubs were available. The -9 following the model number indicates a model equipped with a derailleur rear hub. This was kind of redundant in the case of a P13 or P15 since there were no non-derailleur versions of those models. Here is the "How to Order" page from the 1962 dealer catalog showing all of the -x hub codes:


----------



## hopkintonbike (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks Scott, I guess that kinda makes sense but there are inconsistencies in the on-line versions of the catalogs, for instance, in 1970 the track/racer is referred to as a Model P-14-5 which would suggest that the bike came with a coaster brake and in 1971, 1972 its referred to as a P-14-9 with a derailleur, and depending on the year, the ladies and tandems either do or do not have the -9 designation. I don't have original catalogs can only what I find on line, but maybe whats confusing is that the web page constructors are just not following the script on the original catalog pages?


----------



## juvela (Oct 6, 2019)

-----

Regarding the 9 designation on the track model -

wonder if this might indicate a training sub-model fitted with a gear hanger

it was common to employ track model bicycles for training

when riders were ordering new track framesets/bicycles they would sometimes request the addition of a braze-on gear hanger, Campag part Nr. 80/1

http://velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_itemId=72133&g2_imageViewsIndex=1

do not know if this is something Schwinn offered at this time

@Metacortex  is sure to be able to enlighten...  


-----


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 6, 2019)

Have you seen the "photo galleries" on the TR Findley web pages. These are actual catalog images not re typed verbiage with pics. 
Here: http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## hopkintonbike (Oct 7, 2019)

Same inconsistencies appear on original catalog pages, not sure if this is a sore subject with Schwinn folks here on the CABE but I have seen spelling, grammar and other issues in the 70s catalogs Todd


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 8, 2019)

hopkintonbike said:


> Thanks Scott, I guess that kinda makes sense but there are inconsistencies in the on-line versions of the catalogs, for instance, in 1970 the track/racer is referred to as a Model P-14-5 which would suggest that the bike came with a coaster brake...




The 1970 through 1972 P-14 was incorrectly listed in the catalog as a P14-9 (I see no "-5"







> ...and in 1971, 1972 its referred to as a P-14-9 with a derailleur, and depending on the year, the ladies and tandems either do or do not have the -9 designation...




The use of the "-9" designation on *any* Paramount model was technically incorrect. The hub designations were only supposed to be used on models where different hubs were optional, which wasn't the case with Paramounts. If that was correct then in that case the Varsity, Continental, Super Sport and Sports Tourer models also should have also had redundant "-9" designations, but they didn't since there were no other hub options. 

Bottom line: I only refer to the 1970 and later Paramounts as P13, P14 or P15 since the "-9" supplement is either simply meaningless or outright incorrect (as on a P14).


----------

